# Albanian: singing, France, arrested



## suzzzenn

Hi, 

I need the following sentences translated into Albanian: 

How is she singing? 
She is singing beautifully. 

Have you ever been to France?
Have you ever been arrested?

Can anyone help me? 
Thanks!
Susan


----------



## fiqo

hi,
the translation of you above sentences:

how is she singing?  =  Si po kendon ajo?
she is singing beautifully =   Ajo po kenden shume mire!

have you ever been to France?=  A keni qene ne France ndonje here? 
have you ever been arrested? =  A keni qene arrestuar ndonje here?

good luck
Fiqo


----------



## suzzzenn

Thanks Fiqo, 
It helps!
Susan


----------



## Lakeview

fiqo said:
			
		

> hi,
> the translation of you above sentences:
> 
> how is she singing? = Si po kendon ajo?  *Si po* *këndon* *ajo*?
> she is singing beautifully = Ajo po kenden shume mire!  *Ajo po këndon shumë mirë!*
> 
> have you ever been to France?= A keni qene ne France ndonje here?  *A keni* *qenë në Francë ndonjë herë*?
> have you ever been arrested? = A keni qene arrestuar ndonje here?  *A keni qenë arrestuar ndonjë herë*?
> 
> good luck
> Fiqo


 
Fiqo, please correct me if I'm wrong (I know very little Albanian), but I believe there are some accents missing.  My corrections are in bold type, with the accented words in red.


----------



## fiqo

your translation  is fine the words  are correct.   It's me  as  i can not write the  "e" with 2 dots on top on my computer.  I don't live in albania  but if you do need anything let me know!



regards Fiqo


----------



## suzzzenn

Thanks, 

I am working on a project and might have more questions. I appreciate your offer to help. 

Susan


----------



## fiqo

it's pleasure   hope your project goes well .....let me know anyway.  may  I ask what do you do?  and why do you  need albanina language.....

regards fiqo


----------



## suzzzenn

I am teaching English to speakers of Albanian and sometimes have trouble explaining abstract concepts. For example, one gentleman I work with was having a terrible time understanding the function of the word "the". He kept mixing up the and they. For example, he would say They apples are delicious. I began to realize that the problem was very systematic. I did a little research about Albanian grammar and saw that in Albaninan, the definite article is a suffix attached to nouns. This information was very useful. Using that knowledge I was able to clearly explain how definitness works in English. The translations I asked for related to other problem areas. 

I have an idea for a multi-media project that would be useful for ESL students. I might need some sentences translated into Albaninan to make the site more accessible to  students who speak that language. 


thanks, 
Susan


----------

